# I'd advise you not to order from United Pharmacies



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

United Pharmacies is a complete joke, the payment they set up means they can take money out of my account whenever they want instead of using a one off payment, someone also tried to hack into my email today and its been 8 days since they processed my refund and I still haven't received it, what should I do?

I'm going to ring my bank up and let them know and ring united pharmacies tomorrow.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I would contact your bank right now, they should have a 24 hr line for this kind of event.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

snap you bank card in half.. that'll fookin show em :thumbup1:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Have a quick google, it's rife atm. Why anyone orders from them is beyond me. Its not even like they are remotely cheap


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

ive been tempted to use em and adc, but havent yet as didnt like the idea of no pay pal, was considering a pre paid credit card but dont know much about em


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

entropay

google it

basically deposit funds from your account into a virtual visa debit card, they give you a card number exp and sec and you use that

costs about a £1.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There are plenty of online reliable pharmacies, but you need to look carefully.


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Never have trusted this site. Within a month of my order someone took £2000 out of my account. Used them a year later and again within a month someone walks into the bookies with a cloned card and tried to open an account with a £500 credit. Never had a problem in three years now from anyone else. I now it's old fashioned but would rather put cash into someone's account and hope for the best. I know have a high security account which luckily pinged the bookies transfer.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Like I said in another thread, open a bank account with zero money in it, and when you purchase something online transfer the exact amount into that account and make the purchase, that way no one can steal your money with 2k fraud etc


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

always used a credit card and never had a problem


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Sh!t I think I've used them in the past...


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> United Pharmacies is a complete joke, the payment they set up means they can take money out of my account whenever they want instead of using a one off payment, someone also tried to hack into my email today and its been 8 days since they processed my refund and I still haven't received it, what should I do?
> 
> I'm going to ring my bank up and let them know and ring united pharmacies tomorrow.


Did you use unitedpharmacies-uk.md or the fake one ending in .net?

The one ending in .md is legit and i have used the several times - i just posted in the "waiting 24 days" thread to let people know how they handled my situation. They are top class and have great customer service... if you used the copy-cat fake site then gutting mate.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

I've always used adc never had any issues. Used UP once and took ages for delivery but nothing untoward happened


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Did you use unitedpharmacies-uk.md or the fake one ending in .net?
> 
> The one ending in .md is legit and i have used the several times - i just posted in the "waiting 24 days" thread to let people know how they handled my situation. They are top class and have great customer service... if you used the copy-cat fake site then gutting mate.


I used the uk.md site


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> snap you bank card in half.. that'll fookin show em :thumbup1:


Ended up stopping all transactions for 36 hours and sent United pharmacies an email, set of ****s!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> I used the uk.md site


Then i do not know why you have a problem. They are happy to refund money and are happy to resend items free of charge with express delivery - i have had the choice and i chose the free express delivery resend of items. I got both deliveries but customs caught the first cheap mail one and i got charged £18 by customs.

Still, i got double what i paid for so i cannot complain


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> Ended up stopping all transactions for 36 hours and sent United pharmacies an email, set of ****s!


i bet the little guys at the other end are having a right old giggle :lol:


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Then i do not know why you have a problem. They are happy to refund money and are happy to resend items free of charge with express delivery - i have had the choice and i chose the free express delivery resend of items. I got both deliveries but customs caught the first cheap mail one and i got charged £18 by customs.
> 
> Still, i got double what i paid for so i cannot complain


Have you ever checked the payments on your online banking? they should be one off payments yet they make it so they can just take money out of your account whenever they like it, not sure I'll get my refund back after the email I sent them but I'm not bothered aslong as they don't have my credit card.


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

Used them a few times never had a problem think I did a bank transfer to.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

It's very hard to prove without investigation but there does seem to be a pattern of fraud on my account shortly following UP orders. Have had 5 or 6 different cards over the last 2 years as a result.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

we should all boycott the site..its only when the orders stop they would likely do anything about it


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

could be a job for the UK-M hit team.

We will go in under the cover of darkness and rob there warehouse.

Good luck though OP, hope its sorted!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Ive never had a problem with them, placed around 10 orders over the last few years for myself and for friends, (because i could charge a little on top for my trouble haha). Never had issues with fraud or any money worries.

I never order more than £100-£200 at once though, mostly its at around the £50 mark.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

you need to do your online transactions with a pre paid card guys


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

vetran said:


> you need to do your online transactions with a pre paid card guys


its the only way to go if your going to use them..i did recently and it was quick service and good meds but within days my email account was hacked looking for bank details no doubt...there is a pharmacy ratings site and from that you can work out the ones that are good to go..can't remember name off hand though


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Ive never had a problem with them, placed around 10 orders over the last few years for myself and for friends, (because i could charge a little on top for my trouble haha). Never had issues with fraud or any money worries.
> 
> I never order more than £100-£200 at once though, mostly its at around the £50 mark.


I'm the exact same, around 10 orders with similar order values and no issues


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Never a single issue, if anything there the best online pharmacy in my book, refund quickly, reship lost orders, cover excess costs, even had free stuff off them!

A OK as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

anyone ordered from them recently? they are now asking for Date of birth which I find extremely suspicious. I need get my cabergoline and zopiclone!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

What the hell you guys kidding me, used these recently for clomid! ARRRR!!! :cursing:

Thing is though I've used them in the past for nolva and had no problems, no monies taken without me knowing or anything so am hoping am the exception!


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Well I signed for my stuff which came 2 weeks late, paid £16.05 for the package as customs stopped it, it then took me another 10 days to get a refund. So I've got all my stuff for free  never using them again though, they set up my account so they could take money out whenever they wanted, it should of been a one-off payment.


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

wonder if you can use fake D.O.B?


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I've ordered from them twice and never had any problems.

Just takes about 4 weeks for shipping, but all arrived well and fine.

Anyone got an alternative site that's as good ? I need to Order Tamoxifen, Adex and HCG soon. And they have decent enough prices.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Got mine in 10 days standard delivery no probs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

another one done here using my cc , £500 gone from account and used on a gambling site  , first time in over 10yrs of online purchasing ive had had any fraud on my account  , it can only be UP as every other place ive been buying from for years without any problems and this was the first purchase ive made with them.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

pugster said:


> another one done here using my cc , £500 gone from account and used on a gambling site  , first time in over 10yrs of online purchasing ive had had any fraud on my account  , it can only be UP as every other place ive been buying from for years without any problems and this was the first purchase ive made with them.


that's annoying, are you insured against fraud with it ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

got to fill all the forms in etc but yes im covered , its just a pain in the ****.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

pugster said:


> got to fill all the forms in etc but yes im covered , its just a pain in the ****.


At least you used a CC mate, be a different ball game and a longer process if it was your own money 

Will get sorted fairly quickly, don't worry


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

So what are the alternatives? I used UP but wired money through so they only got what I sent them. Funnily enough I sent them $50 less (middle bank fees) and they still sent my complete order, but did send me an email that I did not send enough money.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

not sure to be honest, i know alot of ppl use those thro away type credit cards but i dont know if you are covered for internet fraud with them, with all regular credit cards from major banks you are covered ,with the thro away ones im not sure you would get anything back.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

pugster said:


> not sure to be honest, i know alot of ppl use those thro away type credit cards but i dont know if you are covered for internet fraud with them, with all regular credit cards from major banks you are covered ,with the thro away ones im not sure you would get anything back.


You couldn't get done over on one of those ones though mate as you only upload the amount for your order!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.inhousepharmacy-europe.com/ are reliable

But not the cheapest.

also they declare price to customs so orders need to be under £18 to avoid charges iirc


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> You couldn't get done over on one of those ones though mate as you only upload the amount for your order!


yeah but you could still lose what you ordered for- and this could be £100's or more , with a normal cc you can claim as goods not received.

*yeah ive used inhouse many times over a good few yrs


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

xpower said:


> http://www.inhousepharmacy-europe.com/ are reliable
> 
> But not the cheapest.
> 
> also they declare price to customs so orders need to be under £18 to avoid charges iirc


I dunno, I got some aromasin sent through, came to 36quid in total but had no customs charge on it, ordered 23rd July, turned up last week


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

pugster said:


> yeah but you could still lose what you ordered for- and this could be £100's or more , with a normal cc you can claim as goods not received.
> 
> *yeah ive used inhouse many times


But didn't you get your order? And the issue here is that someone used your details at a later date?

The company are legit and ime always send the goods, it's further down the line when your cc gets hammered...most likely because of dodgy employees, with a prepaid card you eliminate this problem


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

never had a problem with alldaychemist


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> I dunno, I got some aromasin sent through, came to 36quid in total but had no customs charge on it, ordered 23rd July, turned up last week


 A chance ya take.

Worked out well this time lol

Had a few customs charges so use small orders now.

luckily shipping is included in the prices now so a few small orders aint too ad


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

yeah i got my order, and as you say its down the line probably, i was just replying to what you said about not getting scammed using a pre paid card and not knowing for you are covered for fraud with them.

i.e order a few courses worth = £500 , dont get what you ordered but they take the money- are you covered with a pre paid card - i dont know ive never used one.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

pugster said:


> yeah i got my order, and as you say its down the line probably, i was just replying to what you said about not getting scammed using a pre paid card and not knowing for you are covered for fraud with them.
> 
> i.e order a few courses worth = £500 , dont get what you ordered but they take the money- are you covered with a pre paid card - i dont know ive never used one.


Good thging with a pre paid is ya only have to put in the correct amount for the transaction each time


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

xpower said:


> A chance ya take.
> 
> Worked out well this time lol
> 
> ...


Will more than likely use em again, but will make multiple small orders to avoid the charges, think you mentioned this in another post about the site.

Was a bit ****ecto coz up didn't have any exemestane in stock, so gave in house a whirl, seems to have paid off :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

xpower said:


> Good thging with a pre paid is ya only have to put in the correct amount for the transaction each time


thats what im saying, the correct amount might be £500 , would you get it back if the goods did not turn up with a pre paid card? with a normal cc you are covered, i dont know with a pre paid one (im sure someone will know)

*incidentally this was for 40 quids worth of modafinil and someone had a £500 gambling spree , i hope the bastwards won something at least...


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

xpower said:


> A chance ya take.
> 
> Worked out well this time lol
> 
> ...


Is this correct about shipping included? Wondered what the justification was for the prices since the URL change??


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

pugster said:


> yeah i got my order, and as you say its down the line probably, i was just replying to what you said about not getting scammed using a pre paid card and not knowing for you are covered for fraud with them.
> 
> i.e order a few courses worth = £500 , dont get what you ordered but they take the money- are you covered with a pre paid card - i dont know ive never used one.


But let's be honest here mate, anyone who orders £500 worth of stuff in one transaction from an illegal online pharmacy really needs to have a re-think!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Free shipping to most countries.

UK is in that


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

wikidme said:


> anyone ordered from them recently? they are now asking for Date of birth which I find extremely suspicious. I need get my cabergoline and zopiclone!


I love a bit of zopiclone!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

pugster said:


> thats what im saying, the correct amount might be £500 , would you get it back if the goods did not turn up with a pre paid card? with a normal cc you are covered, i dont know with a pre paid one (im sure someone will know)
> 
> *incidentally this was for 40 quids worth of modafinil and someone had a £500 gambling spree , i hope the bastwards won something at least...


I'd of thought so but not completely sure, of they didn't show up you would get a free reshipped order to replace it that much I know


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been done by them in the past and use 4rnx now but fear they are the same people. No fraud. YET.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> But let's be honest here mate, anyone who orders £500 worth of stuff in one transaction from an illegal online pharmacy really needs to have a re-think!


lol i agree entirely , tho ive already seen it happen here to people .


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Still no issues here from many UP orders. Seems I'm in the lucky minority now!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

resten said:


> Still no issues here from many UP orders. Seems I'm in the lucky minority now!


just keep an eye on your cc , also plz do me another favour and remove the avi of your mrs -its doing no favors for my blood pressure and tbh its so distracting i dont read what you post.... what was i on about again and who are you anyway...ah yes UP orders.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

pugster said:


> just keep an eye on your cc , also plz do me another favour and remove the avi of your mrs -its doing no favors for my blood pressure and tbh its so distracting i dont read what you post.... what was i on about again and who are you anyway...ah yes UP orders.


Sorry mate, I had a pic of my ar5e up there but @sckeane and @jon-kent made the same complaint. Jon kent had to rub one out every time he logged on!

Will keep an eye out though.

Don't think all these reports are just a coincidence any more


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

20 working days and still nothing from 4rnx.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> United Pharmacies is a complete joke, the payment they set up means they can take money out of my account whenever they want instead of using a one off payment, someone also tried to hack into my email today and its been 8 days since they processed my refund and I still haven't received it, what should I do?
> 
> I'm going to ring my bank up and let them know and ring united pharmacies tomorrow.


Google would have told you that ... they are dodgy


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Received today.


----------



## Aussiechrisco (Apr 24, 2014)

anyone used these recently?


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Try

reliablerxpharmacy

They have HcG aswell.


----------



## Aussiechrisco (Apr 24, 2014)

gaz_0001 said:


> Try
> 
> reliablerxpharmacy
> 
> They have HcG aswell.


i didnt know what to think after reading this but some one put me onto united pharmacies uk saying there great so i just gave it ago got hcg 5000 and adex and nolva for 65 pound delivered so fingers crossed


----------



## nomad1969 (Sep 7, 2014)

Come to think of it I ordered from UP and shortly after my Bank cancelled my card stating that someone tried to make a US transaction 4.00 am in the morning. I also found their customer service not as good as IH.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

My bank wouldn't let me pay united pharma , just kept failing each time. Which was a good thing as ended up finding an easier source


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Received an order from them yesterday, no hassle


----------

